# Do you wear your wedding ring?



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

Do you wear a wedding ring? How does your spouse feel about your decision?

My husband and I both wear ours. I would like to wear my wedding band alone, but my husband has asked that I wear my ring set. His reasoning is that he spent too much money on my rings for them to just sit in a box. I think my husband also wants other men to see that I am married.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

No. 

I used to, but it broke. I asked the wife when if broke if she would get a new one to match. Her reply is that she liked that one and it was blessed. So, I ordered I new set and then had her to spend a week with me in Texas. I set up a vow renewal to get them blessed. Surprise.

Still cant wear it at work. Way to many chances for accidents. Seriously thinking of getting it tattooed on.


----------



## Akinaura (Dec 6, 2011)

I would love to be able to wear mine constantly, but alas, my fingers swell up at night and at random times so it's just not possible.

Hubby doesn't care either way (as far as I know!). He loves when I can wear them but doesn't chase after me to put them on when I can't. I do though try to wear them when we are going out in public or to an event with his work. That way, the other men see that I'm attached...it keeps the more cautious guys away.


----------



## MyHappyPlace (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't have a wedding ring per se. I found a ring I liked one day so he bought it and I put it on my left hand. It was never replaced when we got engaged or married, so it just plays the part. However, I only take it off when I'm working with paints/chemicals, or getting it cleaned. But it goes right back on afterwards. I took it off once before during a fight and he refused to give it back for months. Broke my heart to not have it. 

My husband takes his off pretty consistently. It bothers the h-e-double hockey sticks out of me. He lost one, I bought him a new one. He lost that one, found the original. I find it on the counter, on the shelf, in his work pants. He always has a "reason" to take it off, but then conveniently forgets to put it back on.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

MyHappyPlace said:


> I don't have a wedding ring per se. I found a ring I liked one day so he bought it and I put it on my left hand. It was never replaced when we got engaged or married, so it just plays the part. However, I only take it off when I'm working with paints/chemicals, or getting it cleaned. But it goes right back on afterwards. I took it off once before during a fight and he refused to give it back for months. Broke my heart to not have it.
> 
> My husband takes his off pretty consistently. It bothers the h-e-double hockey sticks out of me. He lost one, I bought him a new one. He lost that one, found the original. I find it on the counter, on the shelf, in his work pants. He always has a "reason" to take it off, but then conveniently forgets to put it back on.


That's why I am considering a permanent one. I would have to take it off. High voltage and metal don't mix. Not to mention being part of the safety team, I have seen plenty of shredded fingers.


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, I wear mine. I have not taken it off for many, many years now. I cannot remember the last time I had to remove it. It is part of who I am now.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I wear my wedding ring all the time, but take my engagement ring off when I'm doing things like cleaning etc...but I put it straight back on afterwards.

Hubby wears his most of the time, sometimes he forgets though. I do like him to wear it, but I don't throw a fit if he doesn't


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Cant, work won't allow it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Can't wear one, all the hot, sexy single men might stop chasing me if I had it on.. 

Naw, Dh and I both wear them. Don't think Dh can get his off without considerable effort anyway. That's what comes from having long slender fingers and comparatively large knuckles I guess.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

CharlotteMcdougall said:


> I think my husband also wants other men to see that I am married.


A wedding band won't put off the type of men your husband might worry about. 

I wear my wedding band all the time unless I am in a sauna where it would get too hot. Other rings I will wear if we are going out.

Hubby wears his wedding ring all the time unless he is sleeping or bathing


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I still wear mine, despite the fact I've been divorced since September 23rd! And no, I'm not attached to my rich skanky XW either!

My wedding band is actually my Dad's ornate diamond band that Mom bought for him on their 40th Anniversary. My XW chose my Mom's diamond studded ring that my Dad gave to Mom at the same time.

I kept my band on primarily because I was still married up until the gavel finally fell in the D process. My XW quit wearing hers at least 2 years prior to the separation.

I wear mine solely to commemorate and honor those 54 often turbulent but wonderfully loving years of marriage that Mom and Dad had together!*


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

ClimbingTheWalls said:


> A wedding band won't put off the type of men your husband might worry about.
> 
> I wear my wedding band all the time unless I am in a sauna where it would get too hot. Other rings I will wear if we are going out.
> 
> Hubby wears his wedding ring all the time unless he is sleeping or bathing


:lol: You are so right. I still get hit on all the time and the men don't care if I am married. It is flattering but I remain faithful. 

I take my rings off to cook or do housework. Other than that, it is on my finger all the time.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

Windwalker said:


> No.
> 
> I used to, but it broke. I asked the wife when if broke if she would get a new one to match. Her reply is that she liked that one and it was blessed. So, I ordered I new set and then had her to spend a week with me in Texas. I set up a vow renewal to get them blessed. Surprise.
> 
> Still cant wear it at work. Way to many chances for accidents. Seriously thinking of getting it tattooed on.


How romantic! :smthumbup:

Are you a tradesman? My dear old dad doesn't wear his rings because of his work. Tattooing is a nice idea.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

CharlotteMcdougall said:


> Do you wear a wedding ring? How does your spouse feel about your decision?
> 
> My husband and I both wear ours. I would like to wear my wedding band alone, but my husband has asked that I wear my ring set. His reasoning is that he spent too much money on my rings for them to just sit in a box. I think my husband also wants other men to see that I am married.


I remove mine in the gym or when I am doing difficult work for safety reasons and to protect it's delicate nature.

Otherwise, I like playing with my ring too much to not have it on.

As far as multiple rings? One is enough but it isn't MY feelings which are important. My wife sometimes removes them as well, though I don't put any particular weight on that decision.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

My original wedding band was gold and I kept damaging it plus it sometimes bothered my finger. I stopped wearing it about 10 years ago.

Last year I got a cobalt titanium alloy ring. It's pretty much indestructible, and so far it hasn't bothered my skin either. I've been wearing it all the time now.


----------



## mikealone (Nov 26, 2008)

Gave my ring back to my wife last Monday, told her she was disloyal.

This is due to my step daughter giving me some adolescent attitude and my wife siding with her.

Told my wife I'm not putting up with her parental alienation.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

When I first got married I was working six days a week in a research lab. Putting gloves over my ring finger was a disaster (would tear often). I would come to work, take my ring off and set it at my non lab bench desk. I believe I just stopped putting it back on at the end of the long work day (often 10+ hours later). At some point I lost track of it. Probably a poor graduate student hawked it. Anyway I never replaced it and my wife simply did not see the point of the extra expense since other expenses became more important. Our personal feeling is that it does not make me any less married. We would rather save our money for more important things.


----------



## KookedFish (Sep 29, 2013)

While it's not terrible, I've never been into rings. So that combined with not really being into this marriage, it stays off most of the time.

My wife constantly chases after me to put it on.


----------



## SoxFan (Jun 9, 2012)

Mine never comes off. My wife would question if I didn't have it on because I'm never without it. The band was my grandmother's, given to her by my grandfather in 1953 and engraved. It's simply a plain band and although she was a small woman she had huge hands so that's why it fits me. It's a reminder to me of my marriage and connects me back to two generations of my family.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

I wear it all the time. Sounds girly and silly but I like the symbol. It means I'm taken!


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes I do always. I cant remember the last time I've taken my rings off


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

We wear ours, except when we're running, because we don't like sweating them up. We don't wear them sleeping or bathing either, and sometimes if we're just lounging around the house on the weekend one of us will forget to put it on. Otherwise we always wear them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

JCD said:


> I remove mine in the gym or when I am doing difficult work for safety reasons and to protect it's delicate nature.
> 
> Otherwise, I like playing with my ring too much to not have it on.
> 
> As far as multiple rings? One is enough but it isn't MY feelings which are important. My wife sometimes removes them as well, though I don't put any particular weight on that decision.


My engagement ring and wedding band are a matching set. 

That's part of the reason my husband wants me to wear both of them.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

mikealone said:


> Gave my ring back to my wife last Monday, told her she was disloyal.
> 
> This is due to my step daughter giving me some adolescent attitude and my wife siding with her.
> 
> Told my wife I'm not putting up with her parental alienation.


Very drastic step. Hope it leads to a change in attitude from your wife.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

Omego said:


> I wear it all the time. Sounds girly and silly but I like the symbol. It means I'm taken!


It's not silly at all. I took my husband's name for the same reason.


----------



## KookedFish (Sep 29, 2013)

CharlotteMcdougall said:


> Tattooing is a nice idea.


I disagree personally. I view tattooing a ring or someone's name as a bad omen (not like I'm a shining example). Plus you'll be visiting Dr. Tattoff if the marriage doesn't work out.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

KookedFish said:


> I disagree personally. I view tattooing a ring or someone's name as a bad omen (not like I'm a shining example). Plus you'll be visiting Dr. Tattoff if the marriage doesn't work out.


*Yeah! I can just see the tattoo artist sitting up at the church alter, right there alongside the officiating pastor for the "exchanging of the rings" part of the wedding ceremony!*


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes, we both do ALL the time


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Not married but when I was I also couldn't for work reasons. I always carried her picture with me though.


----------



## Pinkpetal (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm no longer married, but when I was I wore my wedding band always. To me it was a symbol of our commitment.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh most definitely! I wear mine all the time. It reminds me of my faithful commitment to my wife and also to keep my di*k in my pants


----------



## 101Abn (Jan 15, 2014)

No.took it off after abt two months.I just do not wear any jewelry.married 33 yrs.she knows I am not going anywhere.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

We both wear our rings.His is a tungsten w/black smokey marble inlay.Mine is a band of black diamonds channel set w/white diamonds on the outside.Simple and functional for every day.


----------



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

My DH and I wear rings, but not necessarily our original rings that we were married with. He still wears the original, but after several pregnancies, mine no longer fit, so I bought a new one.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

My engagement ring is a diamond solitaire. Very slender and small. It fits perfectly and I used to wear it always.

When we got married I requested a wrap as my wedding band. It is pretty but made the ring thick and bulky for my hand. (It's still small compared to most rings, but my fingers are tiny.) It doesn't fit as nicely, and I can't even close my fingers all the way. 

To be honest I'd love to just wear the engagement ring. But I wear them both out of respect, and because I can't see spending that much money then sitting it in a box.

I wear it every time I leave the house. As soon as I get home the rings come off. They just do not mix well with cleaning, and my farm girl chores. 

Husband wears his ring 100% of the time. Showering, sleeping, working. It never comes off. His ring is beautiful, and fits him perfectly. He looks so hot in it.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

I have lost 3. I take them off to workout at the gym, or when I was coaching MMA, I would take them off. I would just toss in a gym bag or whatever as I worked out. Not sure how, but 3 were lost. They were not crazy expensive bands. So, I eventually got one tattooed on. I figure if I lose this one, I am not supposed to have one.

My wife lost her original. She still wears them regularly.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> We both wear our rings.His is a *tungsten w/black smokey marble inlay*.Mine is a band of black diamonds channel set w/white diamonds on the outside.Simple and functional for every day.


That sounds really cool!


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

No. I didn't take mine off for years after we were married, until I began working construction. I put it back on when we started R after her affair, because the symbolism meant something to me. But the symbolism meant something to me, so I grew to hate the ****ing thing. I haven't destroyed it, but I've come close. I will never, ever put one on again. I will never buy into to the two halves joining as one. It's just wrong, you're complete as an individual. 

In some ways I think swearing off marriage symbolism is pathetic, but not nearly as wretched as cheating, and my actions are more important than the symbols anyway.


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

In 4 years I can count on one hand the times it's come off. ONLY while fixing on vacuum suction for our pool. Wife takes hers off at night or if doing some manual work tgat could compromise it. She's wearing a new car on her hand so I can't blame her. A replacement would be 1/10 the price, can't afford a new one to comp her set.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> That sounds really cool!


thanks! It's definitely a handsome ring

Here's the link if you wanted to see it:
http://i.imgur.com/kv6SiXx.jpg?1


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Arbitrator...you are an amazing man


And a funny one too!

Reading some of your posts, the beginning of a paragraph you write is so sad and then you crack me up by saying something about your XW.

I go from awww, to LMAO! in the same sentence sometimes.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

hawx20 said:


> And a funny one too!
> 
> Reading some of your posts, the beginning of a paragraph you write is so sad and then you crack me up by saying something about your XW.
> 
> I go from awww, to LMAO! in the same sentence sometimes.


*Thanks, Hawx! I, for one, stand grateful for your exceedingly kind comments!*


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband can't wear his at work...or he could get his finger /hand ripped off... honestly he only puts it on if I get it out and say.."hey you're wearing this tonight" ..

I only wear mine when we go out... I just don't care for jewelry on my body when I am home hanging out... Love my rings but we are not a couple who feels if they are off our fingers it affects our love & commitment in any way...that is something written on the heart....ya know.

I've seen threads here posted by the wife...by seeing her husband remove his ring.. even to clean something, she is convinced something is wrong, she was on the verge of tears.. I never read anything like that before...took me by surprise.... everyone is so different... it was terribly significant TO HER..that it REMAINED ON HIS FINGER AT ALL TIMES. 

But then, we have things that are terribly significant to us that may not be to another couple..... so I guess the point is.. so long as each understands how the other feels in this...it can save some heartache.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I take it off before work, after I get off work I shower and it goes back on, wife wears hers too,,,,


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

We never bought wedding rings....


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

john117 said:


> We never bought wedding rings....


Wow. Are they not customary in your native cultures?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

My first ring was destroyed on my hand. I never took it off and I am very hard on my body. My second ring looks like The Lord of the Rings and has proven very durable.

I never take it off. It's my PRECIOUS!!!!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Lol, Conan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

jld said:


> Wow. Are they not customary in your native cultures?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



They are. We just never bothered. I don't wear jewelry in general except my Citizen Chronograph...


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I think that was really smart of you and you saved a lot of money.

We just bought bands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

We had a very non traditional wedding and there was no formal engagement as we had already been living together for about 4 years and together in total about 7.

We both had wedding bands that her relatives had made for us as a wedding present. We both wore them at first, but then I stopped as in began not to fit comfortably and she stopped some time after that. She keeps them in her jewelry box next to each other. Been married 20 years now and together 27.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Never take mine off....probably because it's tattoo'ed on.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

This thread just reminded me I forget to put mine on lol. It's been months since I had it on, and finally a warm day....it sits in my little jewelry box behind the tv. I was going to wear it, got out my earrings and left the house. Ahhh well....earrings still has the word ring right...?? Close enough.


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

Nope. I stopped wearing it when I realized that my needs were not (and never have been) important to her and that she's only a roommate that I'm legally obligated to (only for a short while now). She still wears hers - I don't know why - but has never commented that I don't wear mine anymore. She probably doesn't notice or doesn't care enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Generally speaking, the majority of the members of my church (denomination) do not wear wedding rings. It isn't forbidden, but a personal choice each has made. My husband and I do have rings, and because we cannot wear them on our hands, due to swelling and other irritations, we have them on chains around our necks.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

P51Geo1980 said:


> Nope. I stopped wearing it when I realized that my needs were not (and never have been) important to her and that she's only a roommate that I'm legally obligated to (only for a short while now). She still wears hers - I don't know why - but has never commented that I don't wear mine anymore. She probably doesn't notice or doesn't care enough.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am so sorry that you are going through this. I completely understand why you don't wear your ring.


----------



## Pufferfish (Sep 25, 2013)

Neither of us wear our wedding bands. We initially wore them all the time because we both tend to lose things. 

Wife was ticked off because mine had to be refinished after a few gym sessions. Then hers got scratched at work and it had to be refurbished :rofl:

So now we have them safely in a box at home


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

I rarely take mine off..it's just beautiful and I love it as much as I love my hubby. It gives me the strength to carry on while he works 2000 miles away.

He doesn't take his off either..it's our bond..together forever!!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

mine is getting enlarged, my knuckles grew


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

NO

I'm divorced


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't, rings drive me crazy.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

CharlotteMcdougall said:


> Do you wear a wedding ring? How does your spouse feel about your decision?


Most of the time I do not. Rather than get it resized, since it is a mite too small, I keep thinking if I lose the 5 or 10 pounds that sits in my gut, it will fit! Truth is I don't really need to lose any weight except to satisfy a rather unattractive vanity. 

My husband does not seem to care. I think he would like it better if I did. I thought there was a dude at work flirting with me. I asked my husband what he would think if he saw a woman without a ring. He said without missing a beat, I would assume that she was unmarried. I have worn it since even though it is pretty uncomfortable.

Off to the jeweler for me!



> My husband and I both wear ours. I would like to wear my wedding band alone, but my husband has asked that I wear my ring set. His reasoning is that he spent too much money on my rings for them to just sit in a box. I think my husband also wants other men to see that I am married.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

CharlotteMcdougall said:


> :lol: You are so right. I still get hit on all the time and the men don't care if I am married. It is flattering but I remain faithful.


I would not know if someone was hitting on me if they hit me with a 2x4. I had to ask my husband if the guy at work was. He rolled his eyes and me and called me hopeless. Ok. Maybe. But hopelessly in love? Ok! I'll take it!


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

I took mine off to go to the gym and just noticed I had not put it back on again. A few moments of panic and I found it.

Thank you, TAM.


----------

